
Fraknoi's Universe, Episode 1: The All American Solar Eclipse (audio) - DrScump
https://districtproductive.com/fraknois-universe/
======
DrScump
This is the first episode of a new podcast series featuring famed astronomer
Professor Andrew Fraknoi (Foothill College). Length: 49 minutes.

